# 828 tracked won't go forward or reverse



## Randy in Maine (Nov 17, 2018)

If I might tag along on this post....I also just bought a used 828 track drive. When I pulled it out of the shop in reverse, it hooked the door sill, stopped and now won't go either forward or in reverse. The pins in the wheels look good. I have not pulled off the drive belt cover but that is where I am headed next. 

I am a newbie also so thanks in advance!!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Randy in Maine said:


> If I might tag along on this post....I also just bought a used 828 track drive. When I pulled it out of the shop in reverse, it hooked the door sill, stopped and now won't go either forward or in reverse. The pins in the wheels look good. I have not pulled off the drive belt cover but that is where I am headed next.
> 
> I am a newbie also so thanks in advance!!





If the pins in the drive wheels are fine then you might have a broken drive pin inside the gear drive/right transmission. 



One quick way to check if its indeed that is to put the blower in drive, hold down the right lever on the handle and inspect the output shaft from the hydrostatic transmission going into the gear box. If the output shaft from the transmission is spinning and the the blower is not moving then you have a broken drive pin inside the gear box. 



Check out this thread for more info
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...servicing-right-hydrostatic-transmission.html


and here is a good video showing this common issue. 











The part itself is around $60 from boats.net (the whole drive shaft with the hardened pin in it). 



If you are mechanically inclined then a few hours of labor.


----------



## Randy in Maine (Nov 17, 2018)

Thank you! Let me look into it a bit more to see if I can confirm if that drive pin is bad or not. I am pretty handy, but I have plenty of other things to do. I will post what I find out.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Simplest way to check for a broken right side transmission pin is to raise the auger housing and try to push the snowblower forward and back with the drive clutch lever engaged. If it moves easily the pin is indeed broken and is time to disassemble, inspect and repair it as needed.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Silly thought but have you checked the hydrostatic engage/disengage lever? It can flip moderately easily, especially if the little spring is weak or missing.


----------



## Randy in Maine (Nov 17, 2018)

wdb said:


> Silly thought but have you checked the hydrostatic engage/disengage lever? It can flip moderately easily, especially if the little spring is weak or missing.


Actually that was the first thing I checked as I was hoping for the easy fix. Not to be had today.

I am pretty sure it is the drive shaft pin. I made some room in my shop today to work on in there tomorrow. I have a pretty good heated shop. My neighbor lets me borrow his snowblower if I need to.

Normally when I do something like this I try to take some pictures so I can actually put it back together CORRECTLY and try to clean up the hardware/lube up everything while I am in there. Once I get it apart I will order up some parts. I will try to locate a bottle of the Honda Transmission Fluid from the dealer just to have handy.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Randy

.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Randy in Maine said:


> Thank you! Let me look into it a bit more to see if I can confirm if that drive pin is bad or not. I am pretty handy, but I have plenty of other things to do. I will post what I find out.


I know this a long shot but did the released/engaged level get moved over to release by accident. I would move that lever back and forth a couple times and make sure the shaft is moving in and out of the tranny.

longshot , but after checking the pins in the drive wheels , I look at that.

hope it's not that pin in the right side gearbox.

a couple hours for JnC but 10-15 hours for amateurs. I really like that sticky on the repair of that tranny but for newbies there should be a step by step on just how to get to the **** thing in correct order.
I learned the hard way..........I think.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> If the pins in the drive wheels are fine then you might have a broken drive pin inside the gear drive/right transmission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't you think if he has to do this he should replace the bearings and bushings and/or worn gears?


----------



## Randy in Maine (Nov 17, 2018)

Ironically I am driving right by JnC's town as I go off to Thanksgiving and would be pleased to have him do it or even better have him show me how to do it right. I am more than willing to pay.

I figure I would just replace the bearings and bushings while I am in there. I just bought this machine and know precious little about it. I snowblow for some elderly neighbors (in wheelchairs) so a dependable snowblower is a real plus.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

BTW, I gave you your own thread. It's just easier that way as you never know when your 828 problem is going to be significantly different from the other guys problem and then you get different people jumping in discussing two different problems and their suggestions on solutions and pretty soon it's hard to tell who's recommending what on which problem. :smiley-shocked029:

.


----------



## Randy in Maine (Nov 17, 2018)

Progress finally. I have been busy and tweaked my back which did not help. I am blessed in that I have a nice heated shop with great music to boot. Guinness even.

I drained the gas and oil and had the thing torn down in a couple of hours. It was indeed that pin on the shaft that was indeed broken. That skickey up above is well worth its weight in gold. I will order up the parts and get busy replacing it. 

Great forum here!!


----------

